# Carlsbad/San Diego area



## xcite10 (Jan 24, 2016)

Looking for a place for my family of 4 over presidents weekend, Friday 2/12 through Monday 2/16....

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xcite10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Also open to Palm Springs area...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xcite10 (Jan 27, 2016)

Does Anyone have anything available for that weekend?

Thank you


----------

